# Home cooked meals, help?



## Tigger_Apollo_Zeus (Apr 26, 2010)

In about 2 weeks I will be picking up my long coat male puppy (at 8 weeks of age). I only want the best for him and don't want him eating foods with preservatives and fillers. I am willing to prepare/cook food for him everyday if thats what it takes. I just want him developing at a normal pace and not too fast. If it helps he is a PB GSD, his father is 29 inches to the shoulder and 128 lbs and his mother is 26.5 inches to the shoulder and 86 lbs (so basically he will turn out to be a big boy). Again, i just want him growing at a normal pace and not at an unhealthy fast pace.

So please help me with different recipes/websites/books that you use for your GSD or that you know is the best for them! I just want him healthy and with all of the right nutrients (amounts)!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you want to learn how to do this right, check out this group.

K9Kitchen : dog diets raw cooked allergies disease


----------

